# Sensor mit PNP oder NPN Ausgang



## Outrider (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
fogende Frage, ich habe oftmals gesehen dass es den gleichen Sensor mit zwei verschiedenen Ausgängen gibt PNP ( Plus ist der Schaltdraht ) und NPN ( Null ist der Schaltdraht )
Was hat das zu bedeuten, nach welchen Kriterien geht man da vor und was sind da die Sicherheitsbetrachtungen ?
Guß und Dank für Infos


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2009)

Es gibt da keine "Kriterien", auch mit einer Sicherheitsbetrachtung hat das in 99% der Fälle nichts zu tun.

In Europa wird üblicherweise der "Plus" geschalten ... also hier PNP.
In Asien (Japan etc.) wird üblicherweise der "Minus" geschalten ... also hier NPN.

Dürfen tust du beides, entsprechende Eingangskarten vorausgesetzt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (19 Dezember 2009)

Ich würde NPN schon aus folgenden Grund nicht nehmen:

angenommen PNP hat Schluss auf Masse: 
Eingang kommt nicht mehr->Fehlersuche

angenommen NPN hat Schluss auf Masse: 
Eingang plötzlich da->könnte zu unerwünschten Anlagenzuständen führen.......*Krach,Schepper*

Außerdem ist es viel leichter einen PNP Sensor zu messen und in unseren Breiten rechnet ja auch keiner mit NPN Sensoren.......Teufelszeug!:twisted:

Wir haben die Dinger bei englischen Druckern,und das wars. Sonst alles PNP!
Und das bei locker 100 verschiedenen Maschinen.


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2009)

> Ich würde NPN schon aus folgenden Grund nicht nehmen:
> 
> angenommen PNP hat Schluss auf Masse:
> Eingang kommt nicht mehr->Fehlersuche
> ...



Damit hast du ja grundsätzlich recht, aber auch wieder nicht ...

Was scheiße ist ist ein Mischbetrieb aus NPN bzw. PNP Sensorik, dann kann es unter Umständen zu o.g. Verhalten kommen.
Allerdings könnte obiges auch im PNP-System passieren, dann halt Leitungsschluss auf + ...

Wenn man das ganz zu ende denkt dann kommst du eigentlich zum Ergebnis das es in einem "NPN-System" der Plus geerdet werden muss,
somit hat das funktionell und von den Auswirkungen her wieder die gleichen Auswirkungen oder Gefahren.

Das größte Problem und das einzige wirkliche Argument für PNP:
Es ist bei uns halt einfach Standard ... jeder Elektriker vom Lehrling im ersten Lehrjahr,
bis zum pensionierten Betriebselektriker rechnet damit das der Plus geschaltet wird.

Funktionell fallen mir weder fürs eine noch fürs andere besondere Für / Wider ein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2009)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> In unseren Breiten rechnet ja auch keiner mit NPN Sensoren.......Teufelszeug!:twisted:



Wohl wahr ...
Ich hab mal Stunden gesucht (unbekannter Sensor, kein Typenschild mehr lesbar). Irgendwann hab ich dann einen durchgebrannten Pull-up-Widerstand in einem Klemmkasten gefunden.
So macht man dann aus einem NPN-Schliesser einen PNP-Öffner 

Deshalb immer die guten und "normalen" PNP-Sensoren nehmen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 Dezember 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Damit hast du ja grundsätzlich recht, aber auch wieder nicht ...
> 
> Was scheiße ist ist ein Mischbetrieb aus NPN bzw. PNP Sensorik, dann kann es unter Umständen zu o.g. Verhalten kommen.
> Allerdings könnte obiges auch im PNP-System passieren, dann halt Leitungsschluss auf + ...
> ...


 

Also wenn man denn Plus erden würde,wäre es dann wieder das "selbe"....da hast du recht.

Aber wenn ich nun Maschinen mit PNP habe wo der Minus geerdet ist,und ein paar NPN wo der Plus geerdet ist.....was währe dann die Folge?

Ganz ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es momentan nicht,aber es klingt zumindest nicht optimal.

Wie schon gesagt,als Hauptgrund würde ich auch sehen das PNP einfach weit verbreitet ist bei uns.

Ich hab sogar schon einige Elektriker kennen gelernt die nicht mal wussten was ein NPN sensor ist 

"Des is a Öffner" oder "Hääääää?"  dann " Wie jetzt?Minus geschaltet??,was soll das für einen Sinn haben?"  usw  *ROFL*


----------



## Rudi (20 Dezember 2009)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Also wenn man denn Plus erden würde,wäre es dann wieder das "selbe"....da hast du recht.
> 
> Aber wenn ich nun Maschinen mit PNP habe wo der Minus geerdet ist,und ein paar NPN wo der Plus geerdet ist.....was währe dann die Folge?



Ich denke mal das ist kein Problem. Vorausgesetzt es sind getrennte Netzteile.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 Dezember 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist kein Problem. Vorausgesetzt es sind getrennte Netzteile.


 
Stimmt wohl,hatte in der früh noch etwas zähe Denkvorgänge.....


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

Bei allen in Deutschland gültigen Vorschriften ist bei DC entweder der Minus mit PE zu verbinden oder eine Isolationsüberwachung einzubauen!

Das mit dem Mischen, wurde schon besprochen. 

Das mit den Japanern regelt die IEC.


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2010)

@bimbo
Es muss zwar ein Leiter als Alternative zur Iso-Überwachung geerdet werden,
aber imho wirst du nirgends einen Hinweis darauf finden das es sich um den Minus handeln muss.

In der VDE0113 ist lediglich von "Gemeinsamer Leiter" bzw. "Schaltleiter" die Rede, siehe EN60204-1:2006 9.4.3.1

Mfg
Manuel


----------

